# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วอ วิทยุสื่อสาร ขายคู่เฉพาะย่าน ไม่มีสัญญาณอื่นก่อกวน ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารBAOFENG BF-888S มี16ช่องทุกเครื่อง. มาใหม่ล่าสุด ความแรง คละสีได้ ไปได้ไกล เป็นของใหม่.
●ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สอบถามได้น่ะ.(ใจดี)
■สามารถเลือกคละสีได้ทุกเครื่องทุกสีเป็นช่องเดียวกันหมด.
●ซื้อ3คู่ขึ้นไปเป็นราคาส่ง มาตรฐานของวิทยุสื่อสาร☆☆ ส่งไกลหลายกิโล.ยิ่งเพิ่มเสายิ่งไกล ●สินค้าเป็นของใหม่ 100% เหลือแค่อย่างล่ะ10เครื่องสุดท้าย
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาทุน》
■■มีราคาส่งด้วยน่ะครับ■■
คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยมเพาะสุดๆ ●ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.
■เป็นย่านUHF 400-520MHZ 
■มีสัญญาณฉุกเฉิน
■ตั้งโทนมาให้แล้ว!เพื่อไม่ให้มาใครรบกวนสัญญาณของเรา.
อุปกรณ์ที่มากับเครื่องมี
1.ตัวเครื่อง 
2.แบตเตอร์รี่
3.ที่ชาร์จ(แบบชาร์ตเข้าไว) 4.สายคล้องเข็มขัด 
5.กิ๊บหนีบแบต 6.คู่มือไทยและอังกฤษ เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 

■อีก1ทางเลือกสำหรับส่งด่วน ส่งแบบแมสเซนเจอร์(เฉพาะกทม.และปริมณฑณและจังหวัดนนทบุรี)
☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆
ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและทั้งภายนอกเช่น.
▪โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
▪ในโรงแรม
▪ในสถานที่ก่อสร้างรึไซร์งาน
▪โรงภาพยนตร์ 
▪โกดังเก็บของ
▪การท่องเที่ยว
▪ออกทริปต่างๆ นักปั่นจักรยาน
▪ตำรวจ ทหาร หน่วยงานต่างๆ
▪รปภ. อาสาสมัคร ครอบครัว
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า
สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544
●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย

●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 
(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)

■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน

LINE ID = 0966062544 (ID)
Tel . =0966062544
Tel . =0905581988

----------

